# Greenlee Tools Ratings?



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I've had the new linesmen 9". Liked them alot at first they felt good and seem sturdy enough. After a few months I could feel a little movement in the joint. So when I found a deal on some kleins I replaced them. 
I have a couple of their screwdrivers and they are decent. I like the kleins better but I'm still using the greenlees I have with no complaint.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Greenlee has been making tools for a long ass time. I have no complaints about their hand tools. Some items, like knockout punches and hydraulic benders, you're silly if you use anything but Greenlee. I remain suspicious of their electronic euqipment, like meters. I absolutely hate their non-contact voltage probe.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Greenlee has been making tools for a long ass time. I have no complaints about their hand tools. Some items, like knockout punches and hydraulic benders, you're silly if you use anything but Greenlee. I remain suspicious of their electronic euqipment, like meters. I absolutely hate their non-contact voltage probe.


 
Yep greenlee KO's are the best and I love their taps with a drillbit made on them.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I've never been a real fan of thier hand tools. They feel cheap to me. 
I don't like thier hand benders either, not that there is anything wrong with them but they are not what I'm used to. 
Thier KOs are great, step bits are pretty good, I love thier tap set. 
The big benders and such are pretty much industry standard.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

No one finds it odd a guy from China is asking about Greenlee tools?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> No one finds it odd a guy from China is asking about Greenlee tools?


 Kind of ironic huh?


----------



## pc9460 (Jan 15, 2010)

How? i prefer getting the most out of my money so i go for us made tools...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pc9460 said:


> ..............P.S. are insulated tools like wera absolutely necessary for electrical work? I'm just getting in electricians work at my school since they have a technical center their.


 
Only if you are going to be doing energized work. If you're just getting into the trade, save your money and buy regular tools. Besides, 1000v-rated tools should be provided by your employer, and should only be used once you are qualified to perform energized work.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got a couple of Greenlee tools. A couple of screwdrivers really. They're ok. I'm not really a fan of their hand tools. The pliers feel cheap to me. A guy at work likes them though. Great KO sets. I just picked up a Greenlee ratchet cutter and it cuts pretty good. I got a good deal on it, but I don't think it would be worth it if I paid full price for it.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Only if you are going to be doing energized work. If you're just getting into the trade, save your money and buy regular tools. Besides, 1000v-rated tools should be provided by your employer, and should only be used once you are qualified to perform energized work.


 exactly. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

pc9460 said:


> How? i prefer getting the most out of my money so i go for us made tools...


It's ironic because most of Greenlee's hand tools are made in Taiwan or China.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Because of the fact that so many of Greenlee's tools are made in China I automatically think of them as a lower quality tool from the get-go, so I don't but them. IMO the only Greenlee tools worth having are the higher end tools, and oddly enough none that I know of are made in China. Many from Germany and USA, a couple from England.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Greenlee has been making tools for a long ass time. I have no complaints about their hand tools. Some items, like knockout punches and hydraulic benders, you're silly if you use anything but Greenlee. I remain suspicious of their electronic euqipment, like meters. I absolutely hate their non-contact voltage probe.


Actually, the Current Tools brand SS series KO cutters, are head and shoulders above Greenlees slug splitters. Especially on stainless steel. We have several sets of both and everyone always wants to take the Current. However, the greenlees hand pumps seem to hold up better.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

greenlees hand tools are made in taiwan and china therefore they blow and i will not spend money on them


----------



## conductivity (May 30, 2012)

I wore out a bunch of Klein hand tools and replaced them with Greenlee. So far the Greenlee tools have lasted me much longer and feel very similiar. Though using them in residential is bs, black is just not a good color for crawls or attics.


----------

